# How often do you wash your outer gear?



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont want to wash them too much for excess wear and tear. Just wondering on the norm how often are you guys washing your gear?

I usually wash them every two weeks or so. I shred about 1-2 a week. Unless I get them dirty in the lot. Hopefully that doesnt wear out the waterproofness of them too quick. What about you and what do you think the companies suggest?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Never...so I'm due. I usually wear them out before I wash them. I like my current jacket though so I'll prob do it this week...then I'll be good for the season.


----------



## multisample (Nov 29, 2009)

Wash at the beginning of a season, then again when it just begins to get a different smell to it (nothing nasty). Then wash it on cold with just a tiny amount of soap. Air dry is preferable if you can do it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

wash outerwear?! my head just exploded! WTF does that even mean?! 

i dont. i did wash my jacket last year ONLY because i got some grease or something on it from somewhere.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Once a month of so, i'll use a finish spray once a year too.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I do mine like 2-3 times a season, mostly when it gets a little game-y


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I wash my pants about every 5-7 days of riding, my jacket probably once or twice a season, or when it smells like it needs a wash (like the multisample said, nothing nasty) My beanies, i wash after every weekend of riding.

Just saying: I got yellow/green coloured pants this season...they have been a pain in the ass, you only need to look at dirt and they are filthy.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i just go out in a big fat snow storm.. which happens alot on a good yr here in the NW..
vwhalla! clean...

the more you wash your gear the more u are ruining its water protection and breathable qualities.. something to think about


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

oneshot said:


> i just go out in a big fat snow storm.. which happens alot on a good yr here in the NW..
> vwhalla! clean...
> 
> the more you wash your gear the more u are ruining its water protection and breathable qualities.. something to think about



That depends on your outerwear. I have all burton AK goretex stuff. They say to wash it regularly as it keeps the goretex breathing properly. 

But I think that gore is the only brand that recommends regular washing and drying of their garments. I know when my stuff comes out of the drier it sheds water like nobodys business.


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

you do you guys get rid of scuff marks? i got white pants and i got a black mark that doesnt want to come off!


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Waaait a second, you're supposta wash outerwear? I don't understand this logic. :dunno:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> That depends on your outerwear. I have all burton AK goretex stuff. They say to wash it regularly as it keeps the goretex breathing properly.
> 
> But I think that gore is the only brand that recommends regular washing and drying of their garments. I know when my stuff comes out of the drier it sheds water like nobodys business.



you are correct sir.. goretex being one of those cases where its ok. 

goretext site: Wash your garment as often as you need to. In fact, washing and tumble-drying will actually help restore the water-repellency performance of a GORE-TEX® garment.

many other fabric options say its ok to wash but drying is what kills your water repellent.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

I did not know that. Hmmm. I may wash my gear more than once a season. I'm one of those losers who thinks its stupid to waste money on new gear every season, and like pop's always says "if it aint broke don't fix it" anyhow black is always in style.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Tourbo24 said:


> you do you guys get rid of scuff marks? i got white pants and i got a black mark that doesnt want to come off!


Your first mistake was buying white pants.


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

hah, i am thinking of buying new pants but next season. i have spent way too much on gear for this season new board, gloves and goggles. maybe some bright orange pants?


----------

